# Canforgen civilian internet access



## Forgotten_Hero (12 Dec 2009)

Does anyone know if its possible to access the canforgens and canlandgens with a civilian internet connection?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Dec 2009)

AFAIK no.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Dec 2009)

only place I've ever read them is on the DIN


----------



## Mulan (25 Jan 2010)

There only a few CANFORGEN and CANLANDGEN that I know of are in the General messages messages index
available here:
http://www.index.forces.gc.ca/Srch.aspx?lang=en-CA&Scrn=Basic&CurPag=1&TaxMaterial=General_Messages__Messages_généraux


----------



## Toaster (2 Mar 2017)

You can download an app on your smartphone called "Canadian Armed Forces".  Once installed, there is a tab where you can access all CANFORGEN (they're updated monthly or semi-monthly I think) but they're all there.

Not Internet URL contains all CANFORGEN (that I am aware of).


----------



## 277to081 (5 Mar 2017)

Toaster said:
			
		

> You can download an app on your smartphone called "Canadian Armed Forces".  Once installed, there is a tab where you can access all CANFORGEN (they're updated monthly or semi-monthly I think) but they're all there.
> 
> Not Internet URL contains all CANFORGEN (that I am aware of).



Thanks for this. I have been in university and unable to access the DWAN. Checking CANFORGENs is usually my equivalent 'smoke break' during the day.

Odd that they will grant access to those messages in an app that everyone can access but will not make them available online to read. Here is a link that you can use but sadly, you can only bring up individual messages by altering the numbers at the end of the link (change the 044-17 to 045-17, for instance), there is no way to bring up the list of messages that I can see.
https://mobile.caf-fac.ca/canforgens/page.php?path=2017/044-17_e.asp


----------

